# My new Ryzen 5 1600 machine - Journey begins



## PacketMan (Sep 19, 2018)

Got my new FreeBSD machine built (sort of), woo hoo!

`dmesg | grep AMD`

```
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 Six-Core Processor             (3194.09-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x800f11  Family=0x17  Model=0x1  Stepping=1
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x35c233ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,SKINIT,WDT,TCE,Topology,PCXC,PNXC,DBE,PL2I,MWAITX>
hdac1: <AMD (0x1457) HDA Controller> mem 0xfe800000-0xfe807fff irq 43 at device 0.3 on pci10
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 Six-Core Processor             (3194.08-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x800f11  Family=0x17  Model=0x1  Stepping=1
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x35c233ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,SKINIT,WDT,TCE,Topology,PCXC,PNXC,DBE,PL2I,MWAITX>
hdac1: <AMD (0x1457) HDA Controller> mem 0xfe800000-0xfe807fff irq 43 at device 0.3 on pci10
```


`dmesg | grep "real memory"`

```
real memory  = 17179869184 (16384 MB)
```

Right now I am just using it to rebuild some data on some disks I have.  Then I will migrate my existing personal home server disks to it, for the next little while.  After that I will be looking to tinker with virtualization, video stuff (recording, transcoding, etc).  So far so good. I have never assembled a machine until now. All was pretty easy but getting the heatsink screws to screw into the motherboard backing plate was brutal. Why couldn't they give me just another couple millimeters of screw to work with.

I'm really not sure what to do with the virtualization. Vmware, virtualbox, or bhyve.  I will be doing lots of reading this winter, and will likely ping you folks then.  Will likely add another 16GB ram stick then.  In the meantime thanks a ton for all your help so far.  Fishing season will wrap up end of October so I look forward to chatting with you more.


----------



## PacketMan (Sep 19, 2018)

Well I did not expect to see this, 13GB of memory gone to inactive, and 50MB of swap in use. I have not used anything else yet except net-p2p/rslsync  which is currently actively updating my disks.  I wonder if RSLsync has 'queued' a bunch of file data waiting to be written to disk.  I'll know in a few days after the data as been written out.  And top has reminded me I need to upgrade this machine to 11.2.


`top -C -s 5`

```
last pid:  2734;  load averages:  0.08,  0.07,  0.07           up 0+11:22:31  07:33:17
20 processes:  1 running, 19 sleeping
CPU:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt, 99.9% idle
Mem: 199M Active, 13G Inact, 2202M Wired, 180M Cache, 1639M Buf, 68M Free
Swap: 3615M Total, 50M Used, 3565M Free, 1% Inuse

  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME     CPU COMMAND
  895 rslsync      16  20    0   492M   223M uwait   8  73:07   0.00% rslsync
  605 root          1  20    0 26152K 18076K select  9   0:01   0.00% ntpd
  656 root          1  20    0 24172K  4176K select  7   0:00   0.00% sendmail
  663 root          1  52    0 16632K  1968K nanslp  0   0:00   0.00% cron
  519 root          1  20    0 14536K  1736K select 10   0:00   0.00% syslogd
 2728 root          1  20    0 86592K  6928K select  0   0:00   0.00% sshd
  373 root          1  20    0 13660K   564K select  7   0:00   0.00% devd
  327 root          1  39    0 14664K  1768K select  1   0:00   0.00% dhclient
  372 _dhcp         1  20    0 14664K  1848K select  4   0:00   0.00% dhclient
  659 smmsp         1  20    0 24172K  3996K pause  11   0:00   0.00% sendmail
 2732 happyman     1  20    0 17104K  2740K wait    5   0:00   0.00% sh
 2731 happyman     1  20    0 86592K  6976K select 10   0:00   0.00% sshd
  653 root          1  20    0 61324K  3980K select  5   0:00   0.00% sshd
 2734 happyman     1  20    0 21964K  3000K CPU4    4   0:00   0.00% top
  724 root          1  20    0 14528K  1672K ttyin   5   0:00   0.00% getty
  726 root          1  52    0 14528K  1672K ttyin  10   0:00   0.00% getty
  727 root          1  52    0 14528K  1672K ttyin   8   0:00   0.00% getty
  711 root          1  52    0 25272K  1900K select  2   0:00   0.00% ftpd
  725 root          1  52    0 14528K  1672K ttyin   3   0:00   0.00% getty
  143 root          1  52    0 12368K  1424K pause   2   0:00   0.00% adjkerntz
```


----------

